# Planet Fitness



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Is anyone a member?
What do you think?
I like that the fee is $10. a month.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I've been a member for almost 3 years now. I love it! For me, if I'm going to work out, I have to get away from the house or the phone will ring, people stop by, the laundry needs doing etc. PF has given me the ability to really take time for myself, and I do.

They are a great gym. Mine is always clean and staffed by really nice people. The members have all been great, I've made some new friends there. The free training sessions are great as well. People are helpful if you want help, but if you don't ask for it, no one is going to bother you. Everyone is busy doing there own thing and not worrying about what you're doing. 

PF is the only gym that I have joined that has a great range of ages in its members. We have kids about 14 coming in with their parents and the oldest member in my gym, that I know of is 76. And it truly isn't intimidating, there are people of all sizes and no one looks down on anyone else. It is open 24/7, with the exception of Christmas Day and a few hours on Thanksgiving evening. 

The one thing I would recommend is to get the Black membership, if you can. The unlimited use of the massage chairs really helps recovery after a good workout. Well worth the extra money, in my book. It also allows you to bring a guest, so I'm still working on trying to get my hubby or sons to go with me. Sometimes, I've taken a neighbor and then they wind up getting their own membership after trying it out. I've also used my membership at other PF locations when I've been away on vacation, for free.

I really can't recommend them highly enough. This is the only gym I've stayed with for more than a few months, and I plan to stay forever. Give it a try, you won't regret it!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow Countrymom22, thanks! 
I took a mini tour today.
It seemed clean and comfortable. 
I don't remember seeing any massage chairs. ......I will check it out tomorrow.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

So, roadless, did you join? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Ummmmm.....yes I've joined......haven't been there yet.:ashamed:


----------



## ASWillson (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi there, it is really great to join a gym and had a good workout over there. I am too planning to schedule a regular workout for getting rid of my cellulite on thighs. I had started my workout session at home only along with the anti- cellulite cup sessions. This workout needs no equipment and also less financial investment.

I hope you will join the gym soon, Roadless.


----------

